# Pizzasmaltalk 23.8.....



## Coffee (1. August 2001)

So Leudeeeee,

hab mal einen Termin ausgekuckt. Wie wärs mit Donnerstag den 23. August. Auf ein Pläuschchen bei Pizza und Vino???

Mein Vorschlag Vecchia Osteria. Da kann man außen und innen sitzen. Und das Essen ist spitzenmäßig. Bitte sagt mir beschied ver kommt (verbindlich) da ich dann einen tisch reservieren würde.

Also dann mal los......Happy Pizza Day...

Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Tom:-) (2. August 2001)

die idee ist gut und der ort sicher auch. meiner heisst am 23.8 allerdings urlaub in den alpen. werd von daher also nicht kommen können, schade. lasst euch pizza und vino schmecken!

cheers tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. August 2001)

Hallo Tom,

das war nur ein Vorschlag. sollte sich zeigen, das zu diesem Termin fast keiner kann. Verschieben wir das bis anfang September vielleicht. Wollte nur eben mal anfragen. Ab wann könntest du z.B. denn wieder???


Grüße Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Tom:-) (2. August 2001)

ich bin ab 27.8. wieder da und kann wochentags auf ein meeting kommen. die wochenenden sind alle schon wieder verplant.

see ya
tom


----------



## Eisbär (2. August 2001)

Also ich könnte am 23.
Ist das DIE Osteria in der Pirckheimer Str. (die mit den RIESEN Pizzen)?

Eisbär


----------



## Coffee (3. August 2001)

Hallo Eisbär,

ja entweder die in der Pirkheimer , oder die in der Rieter Str. (nähe Friedrich Ebert Platz). Mehr platz wär in der Rieterstr. Da sind die Pizzen auch fast genauso RIEßIG.

Ich würde Vorschlagen wir bleiben im Kontakt per Mail. Denn ich hoffe das wir noch ein paar mehr werden. Sonst verlegen wir den Termin auf anfang September (donnerstag 6. ) Da könnte dann Tom auch wieder.

Sach mal an was Du denkst.

Grüße Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Eisbär (4. August 2001)

Das ginge bei mir auch


----------



## Coffee (4. August 2001)

Oki Eisbär,

dann machen wir lieber den 6 September. Ich denke da haben mehr Zeit. Denn es ist ja im August noch Ferienzeit. Schick mir doch mal ne Mail

[email protected]

Also wie gesagt in der Rieterstr. Is mehr Platz. Ich werde Ende nächster Woche nochmal ein Posting machen. Neu, damit es mehr mitbekommen.

Also bis dann  Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Pornostuntman (4. August 2001)

Bin dabei! Habe immer und überall Zeit!

Shit, muß raus!

Tschööööö, psm


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2001)

AHloaaaaaa, Pornoman ;-)


da freuen wir uns aber wenn Du auch kommst..... Also merke Dir auch bitte, Donnerstag den 6 September . Wo werde ich zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt nochmals schreiben.

Mail mir bitte, damit ich eine Liste zusammenstellen kann um Euch alle zu informieren.

Grüße Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Tom:-) (6. August 2001)

hi rkh,

hab mir den 6. sep vorgemerkt. den treffpunkt solltest du dann kurz vorher nochmal genauer ansagen.

greets und schöne woche,
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasi (14. August 2001)

Hi Ihr,

der Termin am 6 Sept. ginge bei mir klar.
Werde aber meine 2te Hälfte mitbringen, da die auch ne begeisterte Mountenbikerin ist.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## Pornostuntman (19. August 2001)

Mahlzeit!

Hab´ gerade ´ne ultradicke Grillparty hinter mir und bin suuuuper fertig! Bin am 06.09. mit dabei, aber ob ich dann nun meine neue zweite bessere Hälfte mitbring´ weiß  ich noch nicht, aber ich geb´ nochmal bescheid! Bräuchte da noch dann die Wegbeschreibung dorthin, hmm, wenn mein Schatz mitkommt, dann brauch´ ich keine, denn die kennt sich da ja aus, schließlich wohnt sie ja in Nbg.!
Hmm, naja, soweit so gut, ich geh´ jetzt mal den Grill putzen!

Machtz gut, Cya,

 PSM


----------

